# Tell me more about the software/tune side of WAI...



## jcolletti (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an 09 GTI with the (relatively) new AWE/GIAC KO4 kit on it.
I'm very intrigued by WAI - seems to make a lot of sense. But what about the tune?
Do I need to wait for GIAC to release a KO4 program for 100 octane?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Tell me more about the software/tune side of WAI... (jcolletti)*

What octane is your software currently set up for? Have you logged at all to see if you are pulling timing under hard acceleration?
You don't necessarily need to wait for 100 octane software to see benefits from WAI. If you are pulling any timing at all on hot days, that is easily history with WAI. To see the *maximum* potential benefits, yes, you would need software changes or additional tuning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Tell me more about the software/tune side of WAI... (jcolletti)*

Listen to the Boss. His advice is spot on. The main tuning points are:
a) add boost
b) add timing
The timing bit is challenging to do correctly and it might make sense to leave it alone unless you know what you're doing and have the right (electronic) tools. However, jamming more air into the engine is a piece of cake. Go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is... IF you've got a Vag-COM or other means to log the ECU. I'd tread very lightly without knowing what's going on inside the ECU.


----------



## jcolletti (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Tell me more about the software/tune side of WAI... (TheBossQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_What octane is your software currently set up for? Have you logged at all to see if you are pulling timing under hard acceleration?

I'm running the AWE/GIAC KO4 kit (with supporting mods) at present with the "pump gas" (91/93 octane) software.
They do have a "race gas" (100 octane) program available for my setup, which I imagine is what I'd need. I'm not sure if anyone is making software which would allow me to adjust my timing at this point.
I talked to AWE and they said that the "race gas" software, although "not ideal" would work fine and that this is what most guys are doing in my situation.
Wonder how much HP I'd actually be looking at adding to my current setup, wondering if it's "worth it" y'know? Some manufacturers claim a 10+% increase in HP, just wonder how accurate that is? In theory, I should be around 310whp right now - if adding a $500 WAI kit can get me another 30whp - I'd say it's definitely worth it. if's it's only gonna be another 10whp or so, I'd say it's prolly not


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Tell me more about the software/tune side of WAI... (jcolletti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcolletti* »_
Wonder how much HP I'd actually be looking at adding to my current setup, wondering if it's "worth it" y'know? Some manufacturers claim a 10+% increase in HP, just wonder how accurate that is? In theory, I should be around 310whp right now - if adding a $500 WAI kit can get me another 30whp - I'd say it's definitely worth it. if's it's only gonna be another 10whp or so, I'd say it's prolly not

Well, let's stick with crank hp #s, as that is what AWE is quoting for their kits, and you don't have real whp #s to play with. You should have 360chp based on the kit, your intercooler and the CAI.
I think you could realistically see 390chp if the race gas file is aggressive enough. However, on the FSI, the race gas file bumps chp from 335 to 350. That's less than 5% increase.
But there are a lot of other benefits to running WAI, other than the power increase. But they aren't as tangible as the butt dyno ... 


_Modified by TheBossQ at 9:54 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## jcolletti (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Tell me more about the software/tune side of WAI... (TheBossQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_Well, let's stick with crank hp #s, as that is what AWE is quoting for their kits, and you don't have real whp #s to play with.

Thank you for your input on this Boss...
They do actually have whp dyno sheets posted on their website (319whp on 93octane)









_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_But there are a lot of other benefits to running WAI, other than the power increase.

Based on what I've been reading these are a decreased chance of detonation, and running a WAI reduces the carbon buildup on your valves? Is this what you're referring to or something else?


----------

